# Putin:"Cambiamenti positivi con Ucraina. Ma economia sotto attacco.



## admin (11 Marzo 2022)

Putin annuncia:"L'economia russa è sotto pesante attacco. Ma ci sono stati alcuni positivi cambiamenti nei negoziati sull'Ucraina". 

Cremlino:"Non escludiamo vertice tra Putin e Zelensky"

Intanto a Firenze Nardella ha organizzato una manifestazione pro Ucraina con collegamento video con Zelensky.


News precedenti

Versioni diverse, in base a fonti e "tifo" su quanto accaduto in Ucraina presso l'ospedale di maternità. Secondo fonti ucraine e occidentali (che abbiamo trattato e riportato ampiamente NDR) sono stati i russi a bombardare l'ospedale di maternità. Con pazienti ancora all'interno del nosocomio.

La Russia nega e dopo aver denunciato che la donna fotografata sia in realtà un'influencer (non ci sono conferme nè smentite a riguardo NDR), lenta.ru riporta una testimonianza di un testimone diretto (a detta loro). Ecco l'articolo tradotto dal russo:

"Ci sono sempre tragedie umane dietro i numeri. Un uomo cammina vicino alle tende dove vengono presi i profughi. È nervoso e non lascia andare il telefono, la sua faccia mostra che non dorme da diversi giorni. Si chiama Igor, ha trascorso circa una giornata sulla strada per arrivare a Bezymennoe dalla Crimea . Si rivolge costantemente ai militari, dipendenti del Ministero per le situazioni di emergenza, chiedendo di vedere le liste per sapere se i suoi anziani genitori sono riusciti a evacuare da Mariupol. Sta cercando di accompagnare i soldati verso la prima linea, più vicino alla città.

Non ha contatti con i suoi genitori dalla sera del 5 marzo. Poi sua madre ha detto che non era possibile partire sugli autobus di evacuazione: si sono semplicemente seduti, quando i militari si sono avvicinati e hanno detto che non era sicuro muoversi lungo il corridoio umanitario. Le persone indignate hanno ricevuto mozziconi in faccia, per avvertimento, persone in uniforme hanno sparato in aria

Igor ha detto che negli ultimi giorni di febbraio persone in uniforme sono arrivate all'ospedale di maternità dove lavora sua madre. Non sa se fossero combattenti delle Forze armate ucraine o del battaglione nazionalista "Azov" ( bandito nella Federazione Russa ). I militari hanno abbattuto tutte le serrature, disperso il personale dell'ospedale di maternità e installato punti di fuoco nell'edificio per preparare, come hanno spiegato ai medici, la “fortezza di Mariupol” alla difesa. La reazione dei militari alle obiezioni è standard: colpi con il calcio dei fucili, sparando in aria.

*Seguiranno tutte le altre news sul conflitto.

ATTENZIONE: FLAME = BAN DIRETTO E DEFINITIVO*


----------



## admin (11 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Putin annuncia:"L'economia russa è sotto pesante attacco. Ma ci sono stati alcuni positivi cambiamenti nei negoziati sull'Ucraina".
> 
> Cremlino:"Non escludiamo vertice tra Putin e Zelensky"
> 
> ...



Lo scrivo ora: quanto la quotiamo l'ospitata del comico ebreo da Fazio?


----------



## admin (11 Marzo 2022)

Comunque figuratevi se il comico si fa ammazzare... 

Quando vedrà le brutte, o scappa o chiederà un incontro, in ginocchio, a Putin. Dopo aver fatto trucidare migliaia di civili.

E se accadrà quello che ho scritto, poi dirò cosa servirà e quali dovrebbero essere le conseguenze.


----------



## Albijol (11 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> .
> 
> Cremlino:"Non escludiamo vertice tra Putin e Zelensky"


Se Zelensky ci va lo ammazzano in tre secondi


----------



## hakaishin (11 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Lo scrivo ora: quanto la quotiamo l'ospitata del comico ebreo da Fazio?


Non è manco quotato dai. Con inginocchiamenti e leccate di ano mai viste. Uno spettacolo trash che eviterò volentieri


----------



## Devil man (11 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Lo scrivo ora: quanto la quotiamo l'ospitata del comico ebreo da Fazio?



Top


----------



## Andris (11 Marzo 2022)

*ministro degli Esteri russo:*

*"16.000 volontari dal Medio Oriente hanno fatto richiesta di essere arruolati per aiutare il Donbass indipendente"*


----------



## hakaishin (11 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Se Zelensky ci va lo ammazzano in tre secondi


Non penso sia così folle Putin


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (11 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *ministro degli Esteri russo:
> 
> "16.000 volontari dal Medio Oriente hanno fatto richiesta di essere arruolati per aiutare il Donbass indipendente"*



$i $i, hanno chi€$to


----------



## Andris (11 Marzo 2022)

*Cremlino:*

*"Non ci sono le condizioni per il default"*


----------



## gabri65 (11 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Cremlino:
> 
> "Non ci sono le condizioni per il default"*



Nostro?

Ah, meno male.


----------



## vota DC (11 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Comunque figuratevi se il comico si fa ammazzare...
> 
> Quando vedrà le brutte, o scappa o chiederà un incontro, in ginocchio, a Putin. Dopo aver fatto trucidare migliaia di civili.
> 
> E se accadrà quello che ho scritto, poi dirò cosa servirà e quali dovrebbero essere le conseguenze.


Putin è capacissimo di tenerlo al potere e mandarcelo come membro UE così finanziamo la Russia.


----------



## Albijol (11 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non penso sia così folle Putin


Lo spero ma mi pare abbia perso la brocca da un bel po'


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (11 Marzo 2022)

La Russia non è la il Terzo Reich, Putin non è Hitler e l'Ucraina non è l'Europa del 1940.

Con questo non sto mica dalla parte di Putin, ma più passano i giorni e più salta fuori che non ci sono buoni in questa storia. E le sanzioni alla Russia sono assurde e ridicole, soprattutto quelle ai cittadini russi che vorrei capire che caspita di colpe hanno per questa guerra. Non parliamo delle sanzioni che stanno sfondando il chiullo a noi eh. Noi (inteso più come loro) siamo bravi e diciamo anche "Oh si grazie, in nome della pace! 11! Spingete più forte"

State a vedere che alla fine della guerra c'è lo metterà nel di dietro anche l'Ucraina, manco quotato dai.


----------



## Ringhio8 (11 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Se Zelensky ci va lo ammazzano in tre secondi


Per scatenarsi contro tutti? É pazzo, non scemo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Marzo 2022)

Russia avvia indagine penale contro Meta per incitazione all'odio razziale​


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (11 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Russia avvia indagine penale contro Meta per incitazione all'odio razziale​



Gli occidentali sono talmente ritardaun che riescono quasi a farmi fare il tifo per la Russia. Ma ci rendiamo conto?


----------



## Blu71 (11 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> _*Putin annuncia:"L'economia russa è sotto pesante attacco. Ma ci sono stati alcuni positivi cambiamenti nei negoziati sull'Ucraina".
> *_
> *Cremlino:"Non escludiamo vertice tra Putin e Zelensky"*
> 
> ...



Finalmente una buona notizia.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Russia avvia indagine penale contro Meta per incitazione all'odio razziale​



Siamo alle comiche.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Marzo 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Gli occidentali sono talmente ritardaun che riescono quasi a farmi fare il tifo per la Russia. Ma ci rendiamo conto?



Dimmi tu se questi somari di fb devono permettere ai minghioni dei social di poter offendere in tutta tranquillità la popolazione russa che nulla centra con Putin,capimilitari e simili.

Questa mossa farà solamente ricompattare la popolazione russa.


----------



## admin (11 Marzo 2022)

Il Corriere della Serva è passato da megafono di vaccini e mascherine a trombone iper amplificato di Zelensky. Questo dovrebbe far capire tutto, su questa vicenda.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (11 Marzo 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> La Russia non è la il Terzo Reich, Putin non è Hitler e l'Ucraina non è l'Europa del 1940.
> 
> Con questo non sto mica dalla parte di Putin, ma più passano i giorni e più salta fuori che non ci sono buoni in questa storia. E le sanzioni alla Russia sono assurde e ridicole, soprattutto quelle ai cittadini russi che vorrei capire che caspita di colpe hanno per questa guerra. Non parliamo delle sanzioni che stanno sfondando il chiullo a noi eh. Noi (inteso più come loro) siamo bravi e diciamo anche "Oh si grazie, in nome della pace! 11! Spingete più forte"
> 
> State a vedere che alla fine della guerra c'è lo metterà nel di dietro anche l'Ucraina, manco quotato dai.



scusami quindi l'Occidente cosa dovrebbe fare? chiedo per capire qual'è la visione di chi pensa le sanzioni non siano giuste. Lasciar fare a Putin, girandosi dall'altra parte? Ripeto, chiedo solamente per capire chi critica ogni cosa cosa propone. A me sembra che l'Occidente stia facendo la cosa giusta, ovvero non intervenire militarmente ma isolare economicamente un paese che ha messo in atto un invasione stile seconda guerra mondiale (e mi permetto anche di non concordare con la tua visione, perchè è proprio dai tempi di hitler che in Europa non si vede una cosa simile.).


----------



## Andris (11 Marzo 2022)

che tempismo il sostituto di mogherini, grande Borrell che annuncia nuovi soldi per le armi all'Ucraina

*"L'Ue ha deciso lo stanziamento di altri ulteriori 500 milioni di euro per il sostegno militare all'Ucraina
Raddoppieremo il contributo dell'European Peace Facility"*

solita supercazzola usando termini inglesi

manca sempre la parte finale...chi usa le armi pagate o fornite dagli occidentali: soldati regolari, esaltati e criminali raccattati stile legione straniera, neonazisti, cittadini comuni ?


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (11 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> scusami quindi l'Occidente cosa dovrebbe fare? chiedo per capire qual'è la visione di chi pensa le sanzioni non siano giuste. Lasciar fare a Putin, girandosi dall'altra parte? Ripeto, chiedo solamente per capire chi critica ogni cosa cosa propone. A me sembra che l'Occidente stia facendo la cosa giusta, ovvero non intervenire militarmente ma isolare economicamente un paese che ha messo in atto un invasione stile seconda guerra mondiale (e mi permetto anche di non concordare con la tua visione, perchè è proprio dai tempi di hitler che in Europa non si vede una cosa simile.).




Si, doveva girarsi dall'altra parte.


----------



## Raryof (11 Marzo 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> La Russia non è la il Terzo Reich, Putin non è Hitler e l'Ucraina non è l'Europa del 1940.
> 
> Con questo non sto mica dalla parte di Putin, ma più passano i giorni e più salta fuori che non ci sono buoni in questa storia. E le sanzioni alla Russia sono assurde e ridicole, soprattutto quelle ai cittadini russi che vorrei capire che caspita di colpe hanno per questa guerra. Non parliamo delle sanzioni che stanno sfondando il chiullo a noi eh. Noi (inteso più come loro) siamo bravi e diciamo anche "Oh si grazie, in nome della pace! 11! Spingete più forte"
> 
> State a vedere che alla fine della guerra c'è lo metterà nel di dietro anche l'Ucraina, manco quotato dai.


All'Ucraina la guerra fa comodo visto che da tutto il mondo arrivano soldi e soldoni e in tanti sono disposti ad ospitare i profughi visto che trattasi di razza caucasica e non neri, questa è una guerra indotta che fa comodo a tanti e infatti stanno lasciando fare, le sanzioni sono ridicole e calcolate, l'Ucraina fa il paese a terra ma in realtà era al limite pure prima, i corridoi umanitari si attivano, mlrd bruciati per l'accoglienza ed emergenza continua.
Quanti piangerebbero se la guerra finisse oggi? direi tutti, altrimenti perché le sanzioni? perché resistere? perché non mettere ko definitivamente l'Ucraina? perché nessuno vuole mettere ko nulla a parte il ballerino ucraino che da inetto qual'è ancora fa il guerriero che resiste, con gli occhi del mondo addosso.


----------



## Andris (11 Marzo 2022)

nuovo videoclip di Zelensky, ora su Telegram, con montaggio in strada

*"Abbiamo già raggiunto una svolta strategica. Siamo già sulla strada per la vittoria"*


e niente, un esame tossicologico è sempre più impellente
oltre alle movenze strane e alle pupille dilatate spesso nei suoi video, inizia a farneticare
il quadro tende a delinearsi...


----------



## hakaishin (11 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Lo spero ma mi pare abbia perso la brocca da un bel po'


Si ma sarebbe masochista così. Non credo


----------



## Blu71 (11 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> nuovo videoclip di Zelensky, ora su Telegram, con montaggio in strada
> 
> *"Abbiamo già raggiunto una svolta strategica. Siamo già sulla strada per la vittoria"*
> 
> ...



Qualcosa non torna.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (11 Marzo 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Si, doveva girarsi dall'altra parte.



E' una opzione, ma come ogni scelta ci sono costi e benefici nel medio periodo. Girarsi dall'altra parte non ha costi immediati ma quali sono i costi a medio e lungo periodo? significa che tutti possono fare quello che vogliono, impuniti. Magari dopo l'ucraina Putin si vuole prendere la Moldovia e la Georgia, magari il Coreano lancia qualche missile sul Giappone, magari i Pakistani invadono il Kashmeere. Sto facendo esempi a caso, ma l'ordine mondiale che ha portato agli sviluppi mai visti in precedenza del post guerra mondiale nascono dalle garanzie di sempre maggiore democrazia e "pace" (tra virgolette perchè non esiste la pace, ma abbiamo vissuto l'epoca con minori atti di aggressione nella storia).


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Putin annuncia:"L'economia russa è sotto pesante attacco. Ma ci sono stati alcuni positivi cambiamenti nei negoziati sull'Ucraina".
> 
> Cremlino:"Non escludiamo vertice tra Putin e Zelensky"
> 
> ...


Posso dire una cosa senza essere dato del sexista?
Quelli che urlano al travionismo al lgp41 ai diritti uguali tra donne e uomini, mi spiegate per quale motivo quando si tratta di militari e guerra ad andare a combattere sono sempre gli uomini?

Mi direte "le donne devono occuparsi dei bambini" ... ma non dovevano essere tutti uguali ed avere pari diritt? Non capisco?


----------



## hakaishin (11 Marzo 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> La Russia non è la il Terzo Reich, Putin non è Hitler e l'Ucraina non è l'Europa del 1940.
> 
> Con questo non sto mica dalla parte di Putin, ma più passano i giorni e più salta fuori che non ci sono buoni in questa storia. E le sanzioni alla Russia sono assurde e ridicole, soprattutto quelle ai cittadini russi che vorrei capire che caspita di colpe hanno per questa guerra. Non parliamo delle sanzioni che stanno sfondando il chiullo a noi eh. Noi (inteso più come loro) siamo bravi e diciamo anche "Oh si grazie, in nome della pace! 11! Spingete più forte"
> 
> State a vedere che alla fine della guerra c'è lo metterà nel di dietro anche l'Ucraina, manco quotato dai.


Bravissimo.
Io capisco che le sanzioni siano un’arma contro un governo “nemico” che ha partorito questa guerra ma tu così stai indiscriminatamente punendo tutto il popolo russo che non c’entra nulla. Oltre a massacrare noi stessi, che mi spiace per gli ucraini, ma non è giusto.
Chiaro che alla fine della guerra subiremo ritorsioni dall’Ucraina anche se c’è da capire quale Ucraina sarà.
Sul fatto che non ci siano buoni in questa guerra è palese ma il pensiero unico non tollera questa visione. E questo, lo ribadiamo per la millesima volta, non vuol dire essere filo Putin


----------



## hakaishin (11 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Russia avvia indagine penale contro Meta per incitazione all'odio razziale​


Giustissimo. Sarebbe bello distruggere quel porcaio di Facebook


----------



## hakaishin (11 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Dimmi tu se questi somari di fb devono permettere ai minghioni dei social di poter offendere in tutta tranquillità la popolazione russa che nulla centra con Putin,capimilitari e simili.
> 
> Questa mossa farà solamente ricompattare la popolazione russa.


Non solo, e creerà violenza e rappresaglie contro i russi nel mondo.
Ma poi proprio da certi ambienti che impongono l’inclusività a forza, perfino con la violenza?
Siamo ormai nel mondo al contrario


----------



## Albijol (11 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Posso dire una cosa senza essere dato del sexista?
> Quelli che urlano al travionismo al lgp41 ai diritti uguali tra donne e uomini, mi spiegate per quale motivo quando si tratta di militari e guerra ad andare a combattere sono sempre gli uomini?
> 
> Mi direte "le donne devono occuparsi dei bambini" ... ma dovevo essere tutti uguali ed avere pari diritt? Non capisco?


Il 10 per cento dei militari ukraini sono donne


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Marzo 2022)

*"ZELENSKY DELUSO, L'UE FACCIA DI PIÙ PER LA NOSTRA ADESIONE"*


----------



## ignaxio (11 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Posso dire una cosa senza essere dato del sexista?
> Quelli che urlano al travionismo al lgp41 ai diritti uguali tra donne e uomini, mi spiegate per quale motivo quando si tratta di militari e guerra ad andare a combattere sono sempre gli uomini?
> 
> Mi direte "le donne devono occuparsi dei bambini" ... ma non dovevano essere tutti uguali ed avere pari diritt? Non capisco?


Ci sono moltissime donne nell’esercito invece


----------



## hakaishin (11 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *"ZELENSKY DELUSO, L'UE FACCIA DI PIÙ PER LA NOSTRA ADESIONE"*


Ma tu non ci devi mai entrare in ue forse non è chiaro?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma tu non ci devi mai entrare in ue forse non è chiaro?



Forse quei polli della UE stavolta non ci cascano, al di là del solito "buonismo" di facciata.

Vedremo.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (11 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Forse quei polli della UE stavolta non ci cascano, al di là del solito "buonismo" di facciata.
> 
> Vedremo.



ma stanno discutendo l'Ucraina come paese candidato, non per entrare in UE. La Turchia per dire è da venti anni paese candidato.


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Marzo 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Ci sono moltissime donne nell’esercito invece


Ok grazie per la spiegazione. Saranno volontarie ovviamente

Io credo che l'obbligo di rimanere poteva essere anche esteso a donne da 18 anni fino a 25 senza figli giusto per mettere un poco di equità sarebbero sicuramente più utili di un 50enne o 60 con la panzetta per dire

Ma è una mia opinione.


----------



## Raryof (11 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Posso dire una cosa senza essere dato del sexista?
> Quelli che urlano al travionismo al lgp41 ai diritti uguali tra donne e uomini, mi spiegate per quale motivo quando si tratta di militari e guerra ad andare a combattere sono sempre gli uomini?
> 
> Mi direte "le donne devono occuparsi dei bambini" ... ma non dovevano essere tutti uguali ed avere pari diritt? Non capisco?


In realtà combattono pure loro, donne mandate al massacro per perbenismo.
I civili combattono, pure gli sportivi ho letto e i grandi democratici fanno i pacchetti con le sanzioni, che bel mondo buono.


hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma tu non ci devi mai entrare in ue forse non è chiaro?


La Serbia è stata bombardata negli anni 90 e a distanza di 23 anni più parecchi "criminali di guerra" messi al gabbio ancora non è entrata nell'UE (e spero per loro che non ci entrino MAI e rimangano filorussi, nonostante poi questo possa provocare condanne al terribile no vax SERBO Novak), questi con quel pil e una guerra indotta in casa vogliono entrare nella UE, in 2 settimane, mentre gli arrivano mlrd per fare la guerra e per i famosi corridoi "umanitari" che finiranno chissà dove, perché il mondo buono ha deciso la sua guerra da fare, con opere di bene e fiori nei cannoni.


----------



## Andris (11 Marzo 2022)

*"Il Senato italiano ha deciso di contribuire allo sforzo di riduzione dei consumi energetici che vede impegnate pubblica amministrazione, imprese e famiglie nell'attuale congiuntura di aumento esponenziale dei prezzi dei vettori energetici e, contemporaneamente, di razionalizzazione dei relativi approvvigionamenti.

Da lunedì prossimo, sarà riconfigurato l'orario di accensione degli impianti di riscaldamento che porterà, considerando gli uffici di tutte le strutture del Senato, a un risparmio complessivo di 100 ore a settimana, spegnendo gli impianti di riscaldamento alimentati sia a gas che ad energia elettrica nelle ore relativamente più calde della giornata e un'ora prima la sera"*


bene, ora restano altri milioni di palazzi pubblici in tutta Italia.
non solo come riscaldamento, anche come luci.
e poi, forse, potrò tollerare che ci rompete le palle con gli appelli di solidarietà insensata
stay tuned


----------



## Raryof (11 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *"Il Senato italiano ha deciso di contribuire allo sforzo di riduzione dei consumi energetici che vede impegnate pubblica amministrazione, imprese e famiglie nell'attuale congiuntura di aumento esponenziale dei prezzi dei vettori energetici e, contemporaneamente, di razionalizzazione dei relativi approvvigionamenti.
> 
> Da lunedì prossimo, sarà riconfigurato l'orario di accensione degli impianti di riscaldamento che porterà, considerando gli uffici di tutte le strutture del Senato, a un risparmio complessivo di 100 ore a settimana, spegnendo gli impianti di riscaldamento alimentati sia a gas che ad energia elettrica nelle ore relativamente più calde della giornata e un'ora prima la sera"*
> 
> ...


Ahahaha quanto amo il falso perbenismo pollitico italiano, fanno pena.
Comunque adesso capisco il green, green è tornare alle candele la sera e la pipì nel cortile con le ortiche come carta igienica.


----------



## Andris (11 Marzo 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ahahaha quanto amo il falso perbenismo pollitico italiano, fanno pena.
> Comunque adesso capisco il green, green è tornare alle candele la sera e la pipì nel cortile con le ortiche come carta igienica.


eh sì, devono durare ancora qualche mese per essere baby pensionati...un po' di freddo per l'agognato traguardo


----------



## Andris (11 Marzo 2022)

*Draghi raggiante:

"Il vertice di Versailles è stato un successo"*


dalla cronaca non si direbbe...i baltici assetati di far aumentare le spese militari e rinvio
Rutte che precisa sia molto lontano pover vedere l'Ucraina in Europa
forse è entusiasta che usano le tasse europee per dare nuovi armi...


----------



## Raryof (11 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> eh sì, devono durare ancora qualche mese per essere baby pensionati...un po' di freddo per l'agognato traguardo


Ci vuole una bella felpa di Zeleschi ora per superare questo terribile e freddissimo marzo.
Mentre Salvini può sempre tirare fuori quella di Putin.


----------



## Ringhio8 (11 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *"ZELENSKY DELUSO, L'UE FACCIA DI PIÙ PER LA NOSTRA ADESIONE"*


Ma mozzategli lingua e mani a sto idiota


----------



## Andris (11 Marzo 2022)

*Draghi ai giornalisti presenti:*

*"Noi dobbiamo mettere un tetto ai prezzi del gas
Ma l'obiettivo è molto complesso. Su questo ci sono vari pareri. 
La Commissione al prossimo consiglio europeo presenterà un rapporto su come diminuire la dipendenza dal gas

La discussione ha toccato le insufficienze di materie prime, tra cui l'agro-alimentare.*
*La risposta è che se ciò si aggraverà occorrerà importare da altri Paesi, come Usa, Canada o Argentina. 
Ciò determina una necessità di riconsiderare tutto l'apparato regolatorio e questo argomento lo ritroviamo sugli aiuti di Stato, sul Patto di Stabilità.*
* C'è la convinzione che la Commissione debba rivisitare temporaneamente le regole che ci hanno accompagnato in questi anni"*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Draghi ai giornalisti presenti:*
> 
> *"Noi dobbiamo mettere un tetto ai prezzi del gas
> Ma l'obiettivo è molto complesso. Su questo ci sono vari pareri.
> La Commissione al prossimo consiglio europeo presenterà un rapporto su come diminuire la dipendenza dal gas*



Prima fanno i cagnolini ubbidienti degli USA e li seguono a ruota nelle sanzioni,e POI,solo POI,pensano a come risolvere il problema del gas che importano proprio dalla nazione che LORO STESSI hanno sanzionato.
Chiamarli somari è anche riduttivo...


----------



## gabri65 (11 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *"Il Senato italiano ha deciso di contribuire allo sforzo di riduzione dei consumi energetici che vede impegnate pubblica amministrazione, imprese e famiglie nell'attuale congiuntura di aumento esponenziale dei prezzi dei vettori energetici e, contemporaneamente, di razionalizzazione dei relativi approvvigionamenti.
> 
> Da lunedì prossimo, sarà riconfigurato l'orario di accensione degli impianti di riscaldamento che porterà, considerando gli uffici di tutte le strutture del Senato, a un risparmio complessivo di 100 ore a settimana, spegnendo gli impianti di riscaldamento alimentati sia a gas che ad energia elettrica nelle ore relativamente più calde della giornata e un'ora prima la sera"*



Attenzione, ci siamo svegliati.

L'apparato statale adesso farà le quote rosa per le luci nei corridoi dei palazzi.

La vera domanda è: c'era bisogno di una pseudo-guerra per pensare a ridurre gli sprechi?


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## Andris (11 Marzo 2022)

Ancora Draghi:​"Un successo, l'Ue è compatta.​Non vedo rischi di un allargamento del conflitto"​


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Marzo 2022)

*Per la 10000 volta per favore, se dobbiamo entrare per rompere le palle e trasformare il topic nel vostro angolo "Bar politica" allora state fuori. Chi è "pro" Zielinksy ha lo stesso diritto di scrivere di un "contro" Zielinksy lo stesso discorso per Putin (per quanto criminale possa essere secondo me). Non vogliamo essere la Russia ma nemmeno Meta. Se dobbiamo citare qualcuno che ha le idee contro le proprie, benissimo, ma ripeto NO BAR NO LITIGI VARI NO PRESE PER IL C.ULO E FLAME VARI. SE VI STATE SULLE PALLE A VINCENDA ALLORA IGNORATEVI E BASTA, NON SIETE COSTRETTI A COMMENTARE OGNUNO.
Grazie*


----------



## Albijol (11 Marzo 2022)

SECONDO LE FORZE ARMATE UKRAINE UN AEREO RUSSO HA BOMBARDATO UN VILLAGGIO BIELORUSSO AL CONFINE CON L'UKRAINA


----------



## Andris (11 Marzo 2022)

*Von der Leyen:*

*"La riduzione di due terzi della dipendenza europea dal gas russo nell'arco di un anno è fattibile
Non si tratta di un divieto, si tratta di una riduzione che va verso la diversificazione dei rifornimenti

Nelle ultime settimane abbiamo lavorato duramente in questo senso, abbiamo chiamato tutti i nostri amici in tutto il mondo ne abbiamo molti dicendo che abbiamo bisogno di più rifornimenti con Gnl, ci sono stati investimenti massicci, questo ci permetterà di sostituire una buona parte del gas russo

Non abbiamo mai avuto così tanti rifornimenti di gnl nell'unione europea come nel mese di gennaio, perché abbiamo chiesto agli altri rifornitori nel mondo e poi naturalmente tutto questo va accompagnato da fortissimi investimenti nell'energia rinnovabile
Questo richiede il sostegno di tutti.*
* Tutti possono fare qualcosa riducendo semplicemente il consumo energetico generale, anche il contributo individuale è importante vista la quantità di milioni di cittadini europei"*


i nostri amici...forse i tuoi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Marzo 2022)

*Kamala Harris : "2.000 soldati americani sono pronti a difendere la Nato"*


----------



## ignaxio (11 Marzo 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> All'Ucraina la guerra fa comodo visto che da tutto il mondo arrivano soldi e soldoni e in tanti sono disposti ad ospitare i profughi visto che trattasi di razza caucasica e non neri, questa è una guerra indotta che fa comodo a tanti e infatti stanno lasciando fare, le sanzioni sono ridicole e calcolate, l'Ucraina fa il paese a terra ma in realtà era al limite pure prima, i corridoi umanitari si attivano, mlrd bruciati per l'accoglienza ed emergenza continua.
> Quanti piangerebbero se la guerra finisse oggi? direi tutti, altrimenti perché le sanzioni? perché resistere? perché non mettere ko definitivamente l'Ucraina? perché nessuno vuole mettere ko nulla a parte il ballerino ucraino che da inetto qual'è ancora fa il guerriero che resiste, con gli occhi del mondo addosso.



sì sì.. sono tutti contenti perchè fa comodo a tutti.. 
tutti gli amici Ucraini che sento mi dicono "Evviva, finalmente una guerra che ci porta soldoni"


----------



## Ringhio8 (11 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Kamala Harris : "2.000 soldati americani sono pronti a difendere la Nato"*


Sta scrofa ogni volta che parla butta benzina sul fuoco


----------



## Andris (11 Marzo 2022)

*Lady Zelensky:

"Combatto ogni giorno su Facebook e Instagram da un luogo segreto
Volodymyr è l'obiettivo numero uno dei russi, la mia famiglia il numero due"*


----------



## Andris (11 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Kamala Harris : "2.000 soldati americani sono pronti a difendere la Nato"*


il famoso no boots on the ground di obamiana memoria...nobel per la pace anche a lei


----------



## Ringhio8 (11 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Lady Zelensky:
> 
> "Combatto ogni giorno su Facebook e Instagram da un luogo segreto"*


"combatto su facebook e twitter" ha preso tutto dal marito


----------



## Albijol (11 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Von der Leyen:*
> 
> *"La riduzione di due terzi della dipendenza europea dal gas russo nell'arco di un anno è fattibile
> Non si tratta di un divieto, si tratta di una riduzione che va verso la diversificazione dei rifornimenti
> ...


Il GNL costa il triplo però


----------



## Ringhio8 (11 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Il GNL costa il triplo però


----------



## Andris (11 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Il GNL costa il triplo però


questi sono piccoli dettagli...non guardiamo il pelo nell'uovo...l'importante è diversificare dai russi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Marzo 2022)

*Rapito il sindaco di Melitopol.
E' stato portato via con un sacco in testa.*


----------



## Raryof (11 Marzo 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> sì sì.. sono tutti contenti perchè fa comodo a tutti..
> tutti gli amici Ucraini che sento mi dicono "Evviva, finalmente una guerra che ci porta soldoni"


I soldoni arrivano ai loro padroni che fanno la "resistenza" da rinchiusi e che giocano con la pelle dei civili di cui parli tu.
E' una guerra d'interessi, in primis, questa si sta combattendo, gli ucraini non stanno sulle palle a Putin, molto semplicemente gli stanno sulle palle quelli che vengono finanziati dal mondo intero in cambio di tanta propaganda e di no war, altrimenti perché stiamo andando a dare soldi su soldi ad uno stato con un pil indecente, povero e che non è nemmeno nella Ue o NATO? per salvare i cittadini? ma quando mai, al limite si vanno a prendere gli sfollati ma il vero obbiettivo sono i corridoi umanitari, le mangiatoie, i giochi di potere, i civili sono appunto vittime di tutto ciò che fa parte della guerra attuale, come sempre, ma non per la resistenza, per l'orgoglio, ma per interessi, come c'è un interesse forte da parte delle istituzioni ucraine di fare i difensori della pace ancora un po', finché il giochino non stancherà i più, il perché? boh, forse il premio è un'entrata nell'UE che è di fatto impossibile e sarebbe un costo assurdo per tutti i cittadini europei? per avere la pace? ma se vogliono la guerra le istituzioni e ve lo stanno facendo capire perché dovrebbe finire tutto in tempi brevi? i politici splendono, annunciano sanzioni, hanno sete di sangue e di potere, le multinazionali mangiano e c'è tanta finta solidarietà, ma mi fanno pena soprattutto quegli ucraini che pensano di poter avere le spalle coperte da chi li sta usando per poter colpire la Russia, visto che l'Ucraina di per sé è uno stato insignificante per i poteri forti, povero, che non entrebbe nella UE nemmeno tra 20 anni, si può lasciare andare, finché resiste si colpisce la Russia e poi chissà chi altro, in quella che è diventata una guerra buona, globale, a chi fa più solidarietà o a chi si inventa la punizione o l'insulto migliore per i russi cattivi.


----------



## sunburn (11 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> "combatto su facebook e twitter" ha preso tutto dal marito


Però bisogna dire che non è che Putin sia alle porte di Kiev con elmetto e fucile…
A prescindere da ogni valutazione, quanto a palle direi ex comico 2- ex KGB 0.


----------



## Ringhio8 (11 Marzo 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Però bisogna dire che non è che Putin sia alle porte di Kiev con elmetto e fucile…
> A prescindere da ogni valutazione, quanto a palle direi ex comico 2- ex KGB 0.


Su questo non ci piove, il pazzo omicida mica scende nell'arena


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Rapito il sindaco di Melitopol.
> E' stato portato via con un sacco in testa.*



Questa credo sia la prima testa di politico che salta.
Penso che la guerra stia entrando nella fase più dura, a leggere le notizie.


----------



## Albijol (11 Marzo 2022)

GLI STATI UNITI BLOCCANO L'IMPORTAZIONE DI VODKA E CAVIALE RUSSI


----------



## Albijol (11 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Questa credo sia la prima testa di politico che salta.
> Penso che la guerra stia entrando nella fase più dura, a leggere le notizie.


Se non sbaglio qualche giorno fa era stato ucciso un altro sindaco durante un bombardamento


----------



## hakaishin (11 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Forse quei polli della UE stavolta non ci cascano, al di là del solito "buonismo" di facciata.
> 
> Vedremo.


Sarebbe una follia accollarci pure questo oltre che ingiusto.


----------



## Andris (11 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> GLI STATI UNITI BLOCCANO L'IMPORTAZIONE DI VODKA E CAVIALE RUSSI


torniamo al proibizionismo...bevute in cantina chiusi a chiave
in Sardegna corsa alla pasta, negli USA tutti a comprare la vodka


----------



## Albijol (11 Marzo 2022)

G7: VIETATO ALLA RUSSIA DI RICEVERE FINANZIAMENTI DA ORGANIZZAZIONI INTERNAZIONALI TIPO IL FMI


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Marzo 2022)

*"il G7 dei ministri dell'Agricoltura chiede che i mercati agricoli restino aperti"*

Quando io parlo di somari,intendo proprio questo.
I leader europei hanno voluto fare i galletti con la Russia,sanzionandola solamente per farsi vedere pronti a reagire come gli USA.
Così hanno sanzionato a tutto spiano la Russia ma :

Si sono dimenticati che,al contrario degli americani, il 50% del gas europeo proviene dalla Russia.
Così come si sono dimenticati che,al contrario degli americani, la maggior parte delle produzioni agricole (grano,mais efertilizzanti vari) indovinate un pò ? Noi europei li importiamo proprio dalla Russia!

E ora che l'europa si trova praticamente con le mutande calate che fa ?

Chiede ai cittadini di ridurre i consumi e che i mercati non vengano ostacolati attraverso limitazioni all'export.
Il tutto dopo aver praticamente fatto chiudere tutto quello che aveva a che fare con la Russia


----------



## hakaishin (11 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma stanno discutendo l'Ucraina come paese candidato, non per entrare in UE. La Turchia per dire è da venti anni paese candidato.


Ne Ucraina ne soprattutto Turchia. M A I


----------



## Albijol (11 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> torniamo al proibizionismo...bevute in cantina chiusi a chiave


Cmq a me la vodka ha sempre fatto schifo, viva il rum e il gin...e in questi due alcolici non ricordo eccellenze russe.


----------



## hakaishin (11 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Kamala Harris : "2.000 soldati americani sono pronti a difendere la Nato"*


Questa mi fa paura…


----------



## Trumpusconi (11 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Cmq a me la vodka ha sempre fatto schifo, viva il rum e il gin...e in questi due alcolici non ricordo eccellenze russe.


Gin no contest, non c'è partita con gli altri superalcolici.
Ho capito di essere invecchiato quando ho iniziato a preferirlo alla vodka che tanto mi ha accompagnato negli anni dei bagordi universitari...


----------



## ignaxio (11 Marzo 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> I soldoni arrivano ai loro padroni che fanno la "resistenza" da rinchiusi e che giocano con la pelle dei civili di cui parli tu.
> E' una guerra d'interessi, in primis, questa si sta combattendo, gli ucraini non stanno sulle palle a Putin, molto semplicemente gli stanno sulle palle quelli che vengono finanziati dal mondo intero in cambio di tanta propaganda e di no war, altrimenti perché stiamo andando a dare soldi su soldi ad uno stato con un pil indecente, povero e che non è nemmeno nella Ue o NATO? per salvare i cittadini? ma quando mai, al limite si vanno a prendere gli sfollati ma il vero obbiettivo sono i corridoi umanitari, le mangiatoie, i giochi di potere, i civili sono appunto vittime di tutto ciò che fa parte della guerra attuale, come sempre, ma non per la resistenza, per l'orgoglio, ma per interessi, come c'è un interesse forte da parte delle istituzioni ucraine di fare i difensori della pace ancora un po', finché il giochino non stancherà i più, il perché? boh, forse il premio è un'entrata nell'UE che è di fatto impossibile e sarebbe un costo assurdo per tutti i cittadini europei? per avere la pace? ma se vogliono la guerra le istituzioni e ve lo stanno facendo capire perché dovrebbe finire tutto in tempi brevi? i politici splendono, annunciano sanzioni, hanno sete di sangue e di potere, le multinazionali mangiano e c'è tanta finta solidarietà, ma mi fanno pena soprattutto quegli ucraini che pensano di poter avere le spalle coperte da chi li sta usando per poter colpire la Russia, visto che l'Ucraina di per sé è uno stato insignificante per i poteri forti, povero, che non entrebbe nella UE nemmeno tra 20 anni, si può lasciare andare, finché resiste si colpisce la Russia e poi chissà chi altro, in quella che è diventata una guerra buona, globale, a chi fa più solidarietà o a chi si inventa la punizione o l'insulto migliore per i russi cattivi.



Quindi si stanno facendo bombardare per entrare nell'EU e per sanzionare appositamente la Russia? 
ci vuole molta fantasia


----------



## Andris (11 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Questa mi fa paura…


anche questa non scherza...



>



grazie Macron e Merkel per avercela donata dal nulla...ministro con meno consenso in Germania, presidenza Commissione


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (11 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> E' una opzione, ma come ogni scelta ci sono costi e benefici nel medio periodo. Girarsi dall'altra parte non ha costi immediati ma quali sono i costi a medio e lungo periodo? significa che tutti possono fare quello che vogliono, impuniti. Magari dopo l'ucraina Putin si vuole prendere la Moldovia e la Georgia, magari il Coreano lancia qualche missile sul Giappone, magari i Pakistani invadono il Kashmeere. Sto facendo esempi a caso, ma l'ordine mondiale che ha portato agli sviluppi mai visti in precedenza del post guerra mondiale nascono dalle garanzie di sempre maggiore democrazia e "pace" (tra virgolette perchè non esiste la pace, ma abbiamo vissuto l'epoca con minori atti di aggressione nella storia).



Commento che apprezzo, perché abbiamo idee diverse, ma non mi hai attaccato sul personale, hai solo detto la tua, cosa tutto tranne che banale, fidati. 

Be puo' essere che hai ragione te, avevo scritto anche io un commento molto simile al tuo ad inizio guerra, ma ora c'è quel qualcosa che non mi quadra. Condanno con tutto me stesso Putin, ma l'Ucraina a livello politico ha delle cose che non comprendo a pieno. 
In ogni caso c'è anche l'altra faccia della medaglia. Magari non facendo nulla Putin si sarebbe preso l'Ucraina e basta.


----------



## ignaxio (11 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Gin no contest, non c'è partita con gli altri superalcolici.
> Ho capito di essere invecchiato quando ho iniziato a preferirlo alla vodka che tanto mi ha accompagnato negli anni dei bagordi universitari...


era molto buona anche la zubrowka


----------



## gabri65 (11 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> GLI STATI UNITI BLOCCANO L'IMPORTAZIONE DI VODKA E CAVIALE RUSSI



Addio, dolci Caipiroske e Bloody Mary.


----------



## gabri65 (11 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Cmq a me la vodka ha sempre fatto schifo, viva il rum e il gin...e in questi due alcolici non ricordo eccellenze russe.



Rum #1, la bevanda dei pirati.


----------



## admin (11 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Lady Zelensky:
> 
> "Combatto ogni giorno su Facebook e Instagram da un luogo segreto
> Volodymyr è l'obiettivo numero uno dei russi, la mia famiglia il numero due"*


Ma non si vergogna?


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (11 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> GLI STATI UNITI BLOCCANO L'IMPORTAZIONE DI VODKA E CAVIALE RUSSI



Immagino i poveri cittadini Russi che campano con queste esportazioni, che magari odiano Putin da anni e anni che si trovano con l'acqua alla gola per queste sanzioni. 
Mi vergogno per chi le partorisce ste zozzerie.


----------



## hakaishin (11 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> anche questa non scherza...
> 
> 
> 
> grazie Macron e Merkel per avercela donata dal nulla...ministro con meno consenso in Germania, presidenza Commissione


Mamma mia..
Ovunque ti giri ci sono solo mostri…


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Marzo 2022)

*Biden : “Putin pagherà il prezzo della sua aggressione. Non posso diffondere informazioni di intelligence, ma se Putin userà armi chimiche il prezzo sarà molto severo.
Concordati con Zelesnky ulteriori aiuti per la resistenza ucraina,
Difenderemo ogni singolo centimetro della Nato, senza combattere una guerra diretta contro la Russia per scongiurare il rischio di Terza Guerra Mondiale”*


----------



## RonaldBelfordScott (11 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *"il G7 dei ministri dell'Agricoltura chiede che i mercati agricoli restino aperti"*
> 
> Quando io parlo di somari,intendo proprio questo.
> I leader europei hanno voluto fare i galletti con la Russia,sanzionandola solamente per farsi vedere pronti a reagire come gli USA.
> ...


si sono dimenticati? o forse era gia` chiaro fin dall'inizio? da qualche parte bisognera` pure rifornirsi e guarda caso, cosa ha detto oggi Draghi riguardo alle importazioni di materie prime e agro-alimentare? chiamala se vuoi premeditazione


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Marzo 2022)

Comunque alcune considerazione ora dopo 3 settimane da sto schifo

1) Putin ed il suo clan sono stati dei maiali, dei criminali. Invadere un paese cosi in questo modo vigliacchio e basta. Gli USA quando invasero l'Iraq, quel cane di Bush almeno aveva da 48 ore per arrendersi ed inoltre il motivo " nascondere terroristi e armi di distruzione di massa (motivi ridicoli ma sempre meglio del nazificare).

2) Dopo un inizio passivo, l'occidente ha messo la 6 con le famose sanzioni. Per me è stata una decisione disastrosa. Ovviamente sono stati pressati dall'opione pubblica e media oltre al fatto che a loro non frega nulla tanto i soldi in banca ci sono i soldi per mangiare ci sono. Questo metodo si sta rivelando un boomerang.

Quello che mi preoccupa non è il prezzo del carburante ma dell'eletriccità e cibo. Inflazione alle stalle. Le sanzioni ci stanno ma si potevano fare a scaglioni..

3) Il personaggio di Ziellinsky è molto discutibile. Chiramente è rimasto li e non è scappato bisogna darne atto, e chiaramente urla per disperazione ed ha bisogno di aiuto. Ma certe uscite poteva evitarle tipo accusare noi con le mani sanguinanti

4) Bisogna stare attenti a questi media ragazzi, ormai non sai più chi dice le balle e chi no, questo pero non giustifica la pazzia di Putin. Questa situazione è stata creata da lui e soltanto lui ergo non può fare la vittima perché l'occidente "manovra" la retorica di guerra.


----------



## claudiop77 (11 Marzo 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Immagino i poveri cittadini Russi che campano con queste esportazioni, che magari odiano Putin da anni e anni che si trovano con l'acqua alla gola per queste sanzioni.
> Mi vergogno per chi le partorisce ste zozzerie.


Sono d'accordo.
Giusto fare qualcosa, ma stiamo assistendo anche al festival delle sanzioni idiote e tafazziane.


----------



## fabri47 (11 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Biden : “Putin pagherà il prezzo della sua aggressione. Non posso diffondere informazioni di intelligence, ma se Putin userà armi chimiche il prezzo sarà molto severo.
> Concordati con Zelesnky ulteriori aiuti per la resistenza ucraina,
> Difenderemo ogni singolo centimetro della Nato, senza combattere una guerra diretta contro la Russia per scongiurare il rischio di Terza Guerra Mondiale”*


Ormai è chiaro che Biden vuole la caduta di Putin ed è una guerra USA-Ucraina vs Russia.


----------



## claudiop77 (11 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Biden : “Putin pagherà il prezzo della sua aggressione. Non posso diffondere informazioni di intelligence, ma se Putin userà armi chimiche il prezzo sarà molto severo.
> Concordati con Zelesnky ulteriori aiuti per la resistenza ucraina,
> Difenderemo ogni singolo centimetro della Nato, senza combattere una guerra diretta contro la Russia per scongiurare il rischio di Terza Guerra Mondiale”*


Se userà armi chimiche sarà perchè gli Usa ci lavoravano nei laboratori ucraini.


----------



## hakaishin (11 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ma non si vergogna?


È la moglie di un apostolo. La guerra oggi si fa sui social no?


----------



## Ringhio8 (11 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque alcune considerazione ora dopo 3 settimane da sto schifo
> 
> 1) Putin ed il suo clan sono stati dei maiali, dei criminali. Invadere un paese cosi in questo modo vigliacchio e basta. Gli USA quando invasero l'Iraq, quel cane di Bush almeno aveva da 48 ore per arrendersi ed inoltre il motivo " nascondere terroristi e armi di distruzione di massa (motivi ridicoli ma sempre meglio del nazificare).
> 
> ...


Perfetto.


----------



## hakaishin (11 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ormai è chiaro che Biden vuole la caduta di Putin ed è una guerra USA-Ucraina vs Russia.


Ma rinco joe lo sa che l’ucraina non è nella nato?
E poi qui c’è da preoccuparsi, queste sono le parole di uno con chiara demenza senile.
Che abbiamo fatto di male per avere sta gente?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (11 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> GLI STATI UNITI BLOCCANO L'IMPORTAZIONE DI VODKA E CAVIALE RUSSI



comunque la russia produce pochissimo Caviale e non ne esporta praticamente. 

Piccolo OT: molti non lo sanno ma L'Italia è uno dei principali paesi produttori di Caviale al Mondo, circa il 20% della produzione mondiale.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Marzo 2022)

RonaldBelfordScott ha scritto:


> si sono dimenticati? o forse era gia` chiaro fin dall'inizio? da qualche parte bisognera` pure rifornirsi e guarda caso, cosa ha detto oggi Draghi riguardo alle importazioni di materie prime e agro-alimentare? chiamala se vuoi premeditazione


Eh beh,ora ovviamente bisognerà rivolgerci al mercato made in U.S.A


----------



## fabri47 (11 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma rinco joe lo sa che l’ucraina non è nella nato?
> E poi qui c’è da preoccuparsi, queste sono le parole di uno con chiara demenza senile.
> Che abbiamo fatto di male per avere sta gente?


L'obiettivo dei dem è fare qualcosa di storico, ossia la caduta di Putin senza la guerra. Non vedo altri perchè, è la loro unica strada per riavere popolarità.


----------



## Raryof (11 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> comunque la russia produce pochissimo Caviale e non ne esporta praticamente.
> 
> Piccolo OT: molti non lo sanno ma L'Italia è uno dei principali paesi produttori di Caviale al Mondo, circa il 20% della produzione mondiale.


Come produciamo noi la cacca nessuno al mondo


----------



## hakaishin (11 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> L'obiettivo dei dem è fare qualcosa di storico, ossia la caduta di Putin senza la guerra. Non vedo altri perchè, è la loro unica strada per riavere popolarità.


Si buone fortuna


----------



## Andris (11 Marzo 2022)

le uniche armi che servono solo quelle termiche per scovare i vigliacchi miliziani nelle case, nelle scuole, negli uffici.
sono disposti a far distruggere tutto e forse pensano di scamparsela, alla faccia dei nazionalisti sono più topi di fogna

piuttosto Sleepy Joe ci parli degli affari e dei contatti di suo figlio Hunter...più che mai attuali


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Marzo 2022)

Ma chi sarebbe il comico ? Mi son perso qualcosa ?


----------



## RonaldBelfordScott (11 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> le uniche armi che servono solo quelle termiche per scovare i vigliacchi miliziani nelle case, nelle scuole, negli uffici.
> sono disposti a far distruggere tutto e forse pensano di scamparsela, alla faccia dei nazionalisti sono più topi di fogna
> 
> piuttosto Sleepy Joe ci parli degli affari e dei contatti di suo figlio Hunter...più che mai attuali


esatto, e` finito tutto nel dimenticatoio...lui ha detto che e` una scelta personale del figlio, che lui ha sconsigliato e che non condivide


----------



## vota DC (11 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Kamala Harris : "2.000 soldati americani sono pronti a difendere la Nato"*


2000 per difendere la NATO, cinquantamila per difendere i diritti LGBT, centomila per presidiare la casa bianca stile pretoriani e duecentomila per proteggere i cortei blm quando saccheggiano i locali delle città che attraversano? Ma allora gli Usa sono ancora isolazionisti!


----------



## admin (11 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> anche questa non scherza...
> 
> 
> 
> grazie Macron e Merkel per avercela donata dal nulla...ministro con meno consenso in Germania, presidenza Commissione



Un mostro vero. A me ricorda Anna del remake dei Visitors, quando parlava al mondo. Mostro.

Sempre con quel cesso di bandiera alle spalle. Luci sparatissime. Roba che manco Hitler con la svastica


----------



## Nevergiveup (11 Marzo 2022)

Comunque ribadisco ragazzi che siamo in un mercato di delinquenti, la speculazione in atto sui carburanti è follia allo stato puro. Il platts ha riassorbito negli ultimi 2 giorni il 60% degli aumenti dei listini carburanti occorsi in seguito allo scoppio del conflitto con proiezione a diminuire ulteriormente all'inizio della prossima settimana.

Il prezzo del greggio non può in nessun modo giustificare l'aumento dei listini avvenuto. Le compagnie petrolifere stanno facendo vagonate di miliardi di utili ogni giorno sulle spalle dei consumatori.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (11 Marzo 2022)

*Secondo The Telegraph, che cita fonti di intelligence ucraine, la Bielorussia starebbe preparando una invasione dell'Ucraina a partire da questa notte. Nel pomeriggio una postazione in territorio Bielorusso sarebbe stata attaccata con missili causando due morti. L'intelligence ucraina punta il dito contro la Russia e la Bielorussia, che starebbero provocando un *_*casus belli*_


----------



## Trumpusconi (11 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque alcune considerazione ora dopo 3 settimane da sto schifo
> 
> 1) Putin ed il suo clan sono stati dei maiali, dei criminali. Invadere un paese cosi in questo modo vigliacchio e basta. Gli USA quando invasero l'Iraq, quel cane di Bush almeno aveva da 48 ore per arrendersi ed inoltre il motivo " nascondere terroristi e armi di distruzione di massa (motivi ridicoli ma sempre meglio del nazificare).
> 
> ...


La tua mi sembra finora la ricostruzione non tecnica più lucida. Sottoscrivo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *Secondo The Telegraph, che cita fonti di intelligence ucraine, la Bielorussia starebbe preparando una invasione dell'Ucraina a partire da questa notte. Nel pomeriggio una postazione in territorio Bielorusso sarebbe stata attaccata con missili causando due morti. L'intelligence ucraina punta il dito contro la Russia e la Bielorussia, che starebbero provocando un *_*casus belli*_



Probabile, leggendo le notizie sta andando tutto molto velocemente a puttan..

Stavolta Kiev la prendono sul serio, forse Zelensky sarà costretto a un passo indietro ed è questo a cui si riferiva Putin nel titolo (di certo non a un cessate il fuoco o ad un parziale ritiro con accordo diplomatico, non lo farà mai).


----------



## Andris (11 Marzo 2022)

RonaldBelfordScott ha scritto:


> esatto, e` finito tutto nel dimenticatoio...lui ha detto che e` una scelta personale del figlio, che lui ha sconsigliato e che non condivide


il tentato colpo di stato in Kazakistan di poche settimane fa ha visto protagonista un noto contatto di Hunter Biden
è ben ramificato Biden junior junior nell'area post sovietica


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Marzo 2022)

Intanto,per quelli che erano convinti che la Russia ormai fosse isolata dal mondo...
Dalla lista dei paesi NON ostili non c'è né il centro né il sud america,nessuna nazione africana,pakistan,egitto,il medioriente,la turchia,l'arabia saudita,israele,la mongolia e le ex repubbliche sovietiche,oltre a India e Cina.
Come dice Innaro,stiamo parlando di una popolazione che supera i 4 miliardi di persone,più del 60% del pianeta.

Sicuri che la NATO e altri piccoli stati abbiano fatto bene i conti ?


----------



## Andris (11 Marzo 2022)

comunque negli Stati Uniti è fortissimo il dibattito sui laboratori in Ucraina, anche sui tg e canali più seguiti.
da noi non è arrivato questo dibattito


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (11 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Intanto,per quelli che erano convinti che la Russia ormai fosse isolata dal mondo...
> Dalla lista dei paesi NON ostili non c'è né il centro né il sud america,nessuna nazione africana,pakistan,egitto,il medioriente,la turchia,l'arabia saudita,israele,la mongolia e le ex repubbliche sovietiche,oltre a India e Cina.
> Come dice Innaro,stiamo parlando di una popolazione che supera i 4 miliardi di persone,più del 60% del pianeta.
> 
> Sicuri che la NATO e altri piccoli stati abbiano fatto bene i conti ?



bè ma USA, Unione Europea, Giappone, Regno Unito, Canada, Corea, Australia, Svizzera, Norvegia fanno quasi due terzi del PIL Mondiale e rappresentano il "quasi" unico mercato dei Russi (commerciale e finanziario). Il vero paese rimasto fuori dai giochi è la Cina, il resto sono briciole che non servono a nulla alla Russia.


----------



## admin (11 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> comunque negli Stati Uniti è fortissimo il dibattito sui laboratori in Ucraina, anche sui tg e canali più seguiti.
> da noi non è arrivato questo dibattito



Si parla di cose molto molto grosse. Ma nulla di confermato per ora. Certo che se i russi dovessero confermare il tutto, con tanto di documenti, sai che risate


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> comunque negli Stati Uniti è fortissimo il dibattito sui laboratori in Ucraina, anche sui tg e canali più seguiti.
> da noi non è arrivato questo dibattito



Che laboratori ?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (11 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Che laboratori ?



secondi i russi in Ucraina ci sarebbero una trentina di laboratori (finanziati dagli USA) per creare armi biochimiche. Alcuni virus sarebbero stati già "inviati" in Russia con piccioni/volatili intercettati dai russi. Questa la versione del Cremlino


----------



## ispanicojon7 (11 Marzo 2022)

la blogger incinta ripresa e fotografata post bombardamento dell'ospedale pediatrico che secondo i russi era un attrice messa li ha dato alla luce la sua bambina


----------



## gabri65 (11 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Kamala Harris : "2.000 soldati americani sono pronti a difendere la Nato"*



E meno male che vige il luogo comune che le donne sono meno bellicose degli uomini e con loro al comando c'è meno competizione.


----------



## gabri65 (11 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> secondi i russi in Ucraina ci sarebbero una trentina di laboratori (finanziati dagli USA) per creare armi biochimiche. Alcuni virus sarebbero stati già "inviati" in Russia con piccioni/volatili intercettati dai russi. Questa la versione del Cremlino



Edit: se i piccioni portano vairuz, allora al 100% cambieranno rotta per disorientamento o altro motivo, vedrai che vengono tutti qui da noi.


----------



## Andris (11 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> secondi i russi in Ucraina ci sarebbero una trentina di laboratori (finanziati dagli USA) per creare armi biochimiche. Alcuni virus sarebbero stati già "inviati" in Russia con piccioni/volatili intercettati dai russi. Questa la versione del Cremlino


negli Stati Uniti non riportano la versione dei russi, ma le dichiarazioni dei politici e ufficiali americani quando sono interrogati in merito.


----------



## __king george__ (11 Marzo 2022)

ho letto che i russi avrebbero rapito il sindaco di Melitopol portandolo via con un sacchetto in testa

il motivo è che si sarebbe rifiutato di levare la bandiera ucraina dal municipio della città occupata

se è vero è un eroe...fanc i russi!


----------



## Andris (11 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Si parla di cose molto molto grosse. Ma nulla di confermato per ora. Certo che se i russi dovessero confermare il tutto, con tanto di documenti, sai che risate


intanto una delle persone più esposte in assoluto da anni in Ucraina, ossia la diplomatica USA Victoria Nuland che sotto Obama stava persino a piazza Maidan e ha dichiarato di aver investito una miriade di miliardi di dollari, ha ammesso ci siano attualmente laboratori in attività potenzialmente pericolosi con armi chimiche e biologiche
dunque non residui bellici sovietici da proteggere e i soliti noti a cerca di bufale hanno fatto un altro buco nell'acqua...è una testimonianza giurata al Senato, non si può mentire.

appurato che questi luoghi esistono e sono pericolosi, subentrano le posizioni diverse: gli USA temono finiscano in mano russa, la Russia sostiene che stessero elaborando piani per userle contro di loro


----------



## 7vinte (11 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Si parla di cose molto molto grosse. Ma nulla di confermato per ora. Certo che se i russi dovessero confermare il tutto, con tanto di documenti, sai che risate


I documenti si possono pure creare eh, ricordiamo la provetta delle armi chimiche di Saddam


----------



## mabadi (11 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E meno male che vige il luogo comune che le donne sono meno bellicose degli uomini e con loro al comando c'è meno competizione.


Comandante siamo 2000 contro 80.000, ma ce la faremo.
Siamo solo 40 a 1.
Speriamo siano tutti Rambo.


----------



## sunburn (11 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> secondi i russi in Ucraina ci sarebbero una trentina di laboratori (finanziati dagli USA) per creare armi biochimiche. Alcuni virus sarebbero stati già "inviati" in Russia con piccioni/volatili intercettati dai russi. Questa la versione del Cremlino


Ne ho sentite tante, ma la contraerea anti-piccioni va dritta nella top 5.


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> I documenti si possono pure creare eh, ricordiamo la provetta delle armi chimiche di Saddam


Si ma se parli con i Kurdi e le loro prove ti diranno altro.. la verità sta in mezzo. Non dico che Saddam non avesse, sicuramente aveva qualcosa non a livelli altissimi perche non sono armi semplici da produrre ma nemmeno che gli USA si sono invanti nulla. 

Per me è la stessa situazione di ora. Non è che siccome gli Ucraini sono stati invasi allora non hanno nulla. QUesto però non giustifica l'intervento del maiale come non giustifica l'intervento di Bush.

Chissà noi occidentali che belle schifezze nascoste sotto il tappeto abbiamo.


----------



## mabadi (11 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> intanto una delle persone più esposte in assoluto da anni in Ucraina, ossia la diplomatica USA Victoria Nuland che sotto Obama stava persino a piazza Maidan e ha dichiarato di aver investito una miriade di miliardi di dollari, ha ammesso ci siano attualmente laboratori in attività potenzialmente pericolosi con armi chimiche e biologiche
> dunque non residui bellici sovietici da proteggere e i soliti noti a cerca di bufale hanno fatto un altro buco nell'acqua...è una testimonianza giurata al Senato, non si può mentire.
> 
> appurato che questi luoghi esistono e sono pericolosi, subentrano le posizioni diverse: gli USA temono finiscano in mano russa, la Russia sostiene che stessero elaborando piani per userle contro di loro


Pare che abbia detto che in Ucraina ci sono laboratori, ma non che sono degli USA.


----------



## hakaishin (11 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Si parla di cose molto molto grosse. Ma nulla di confermato per ora. Certo che se i russi dovessero confermare il tutto, con tanto di documenti, sai che risate


Ma nello specifico di cosa si tratterebbe?
Eh ma gli americani così buoni santi stanno sempre con le mani nella marmellata eh?


----------



## Snake (11 Marzo 2022)

*ucciso altro generale russo Andrey Kolesnikov, il terzo dopo Sukhovetsky e Gerasimov*


----------



## Albijol (11 Marzo 2022)

LA RUSSIA DOPO FACEBOOK BLOCCA UFFICIALMENTE INSTAGRAM DAL 14 MARZO


----------



## hakaishin (11 Marzo 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> *ucciso altro generale russo Andrey Kolesnikov, il terzo dopo Sukhovetsky e Gerasimov*


Però se non stanno facendo una figuraccia i russi, non la fa nessuno a questo punto


----------



## sunburn (11 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Chissà noi occidentali che belle schifezze nascoste sotto il tappeto abbiamo.


Per restare solo all’ambito militare, noi a Sigonella abbiamo un laboratorio di ricerca della Marina statunitense.


----------



## hakaishin (11 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> LA RUSSIA DOPO FACEBOOK BLOCCA UFFICIALMENTE INSTAGRAM DAL 14 MARZO


Qui hanno fatto benissimo


----------



## Albijol (11 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Qui hanno fatto benissimo


Però le mign.. Ops le influencer russe che si promuovevano lì per indirizzare da lì i loro follower su onlyfans mo come fanno? Un prece per loro


----------



## Raryof (11 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> secondi i russi in Ucraina ci sarebbero una trentina di laboratori (finanziati dagli USA) per creare armi biochimiche. Alcuni virus sarebbero stati già "inviati" in Russia con piccioni/volatili intercettati dai russi. Questa la versione del Cremlino


Tanti virologi non aspettano altro che sbattano fuori qualche altro nuovo dolce virus con cui convivere così poi ci sarà da vaccinare tutto il mondo una seconda volta.
E questo fa capire come la pandemia sia assolutamente necessaria in caso di guerra perché le armi biochimiche o epidemiologiche sono alla base delle guerre moderne in cui il nuclerare rimane un'arma inutilizzabile, una extrema ratio.
E c'è qualcuno che ancora si sorprende che si arrivi ad una guerra perché Putin si è alzato male una mattina, come no.
Pensate, col tempo, quando ci dovremo abituare a mettere da parte dei viveri o semplicemente creare dei rifugi sicuri dove poter andare per tot giorni, l'abituare la gente ad inverni più freddi, ad avere meno benessere (destinato esclusivamente ai ricchi), meno energia, meno luce, riscaldamento, meno acqua calda sono tutte conseguenze di una guerra alla materia prima, di un'accettazione dell'emergenza perenne da cui nessuno vorrà mai uscire, primo perché non esiste politica senza emergenza al giorno d'oggi e i problemi si creano mica si risolvono con gli "andrà tutto bene".


----------



## Milanoide (11 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Lo spero ma mi pare abbia perso la brocca da un bel po'


Completamente perso in questo forum.
In un topic in particolare.
Ne uscirà pazzo.
Non tutti possono maneggiare certi argomenti.


----------



## hakaishin (11 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Però le mign.. Ops le influencer russe che si promuovevano lì per indirizzare da lì i loro follower su onlyfans mo come fanno? Un prece per loro


Basta che non chiuda onlyfans che Dio lo benedica


----------



## Simo98 (11 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Qui hanno fatto benissimo


E perché avrebbero fatto benissimo a chiudere IG e FB? (Oltre a tutte le testate giornalistiche che hanno chiuso per paura delle ritorsioni con la nuova legge russa)
Io non avrei fatto chiudere nemmeno quelle immondizie di RT e Sputnik in Europa, la censura non va mai bene


----------



## Trumpusconi (11 Marzo 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> *ucciso altro generale russo Andrey Kolesnikov, il terzo dopo Sukhovetsky e Gerasimov*


Un mio amico, analista militare, mi ha spiegato a cosa è dovuta questa moria di generali.
Ve la racconto perchè c'è da ridere.
In pratica i russi non riescono a garantire una copertura "jamming" sul fronte (ovvero la secretazione delle frequenze e delle intensità delle onde radio), che sarebbe una precondizione basilare per ogni operazione militare.
In tal modo, il linguaggio di comunicazione criptato puo facilmente essere intercettato (e decrittato) da radioamatori che passano le informazioni al governo di kiev.
Ma la cosa non finisce qui: con appositi strumenti, è possibile misurare la quantità di onde radio in determinati luoghi (in assenza, appunto, di radio jamming), e come potete immaginare è estremamente semplice capire che i luoghi con la piu alta concentrazione di onde radio sono i posti di comando da cui gli alti ufficiali impartiscono ordini via radio ai vari capi delle brigate.
In tal modo, hai di fatto l'ubicazione dei comandi militari e con un bel confetto di artiglieria nel posto giusto metti in estremo imbarazzo i russi e gli tronchi la catena di comando.
In poche parole: i russi stanno gestendo la comunicazione con un pressapochismo unico.
Tra l'altro, la fonte del mio conoscente è in loco, e gli sta raccontando tutto con dovizia di particolari: fa parte del gruppo di radioamatori che ha segnalato giorni fa all'esercito ucraino la posizione di Gerasimov, quindi non c'è propaganda che tenga, questa è vera per quanto ridicola, e la dice lunga sullo stato dell'esercito russo.
Dilettanti allo sbaraglio


----------



## gabri65 (11 Marzo 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ne ho sentite tante, ma la contraerea anti-piccioni va dritta nella top 5.



Di sicuro in Cina non ha funzionato la contraerea anti-pipistrelli.


----------



## __king george__ (11 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Qui hanno fatto benissimo


hanno fatto malissimo

la censura è l'anticamera della dittatura..è la morte della libertà e della democrazia

non dite sempre di documentarsi? se mettessero la censura a internet come vi documentereste ad esempio? se lasciassero solo tv e giornali di stato?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Marzo 2022)

*La Russia al Consiglio di Sicurezza mostra delle fote dell'ospedale pediatrico intatto.
"Non è stato distrutto, vedete? Vi sembra un edificio colpito da bombe a grappolo?". E poi ha mostrato una foto della donna incinta ferita, insistendo che è opera di una fashion blogger. "Questa è sporca propaganda di cui siamo stufi".*


----------



## Albijol (11 Marzo 2022)

Ma solo io sento che stanotte a Kiev ci sarà l apocalisse? Ho una strana sensazione


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> hanno fatto malissimo
> 
> la censura è l'anticamera della dittatura..è la morte della libertà e della democrazia
> 
> non dite sempre di documentarsi? se mettessero la censura a internet come vi documentereste ad esempio? se lasciassero solo tv e giornali di stato?



Tanto che se ne fanno di fb ? Lo aprono per leggere gli insulti ?  
facebook stesso sta consentendo alla feccia dei social di inviare minacce di morte a tutti i cittadini russi,il tutto senza correre il rischio di venir bannati.


----------



## Swaitak (11 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Russia al Consiglio di Sicurezza mostra delle fote dell'ospedale pediatrico intatto.
> "Non è stato distrutto, vedete? Vi sembra un edificio colpito da bombe a grappolo?". E poi ha mostrato una foto della donna incinta ferita, insistendo che è opera di una fashion blogger. "Questa è sporca propaganda di cui siamo stufi".*


Alterano la realtà come solo gli juventini sanno fare


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Russia al Consiglio di Sicurezza mostra delle fote dell'ospedale pediatrico intatto.
> "Non è stato distrutto, vedete? Vi sembra un edificio colpito da bombe a grappolo?". E poi ha mostrato una foto della donna incinta ferita, insistendo che è opera di una fashion blogger. "Questa è sporca propaganda di cui siamo stufi".*



Poi ha concluso

"Per noi saranno sempre 38 sul campo"


Boh ormai non so che pensare..


----------



## hakaishin (11 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> hanno fatto malissimo
> 
> la censura è l'anticamera della dittatura..è la morte della libertà e della democrazia
> 
> non dite sempre di documentarsi? se mettessero la censura a internet come vi documentereste ad esempio? se lasciassero solo tv e giornali di stato?


Invece devono farsi offendere e trattare come sterco?


----------



## Blu71 (11 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma solo io sento che stanotte a Kiev ci sarà l apocalisse? Ho una strana sensazione



Kiev non potrà resistere in eterno.


----------



## Rivera10 (11 Marzo 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Per restare solo all’ambito militare, noi a Sigonella abbiamo un laboratorio di ricerca della Marina statunitense.



Bè, se è per questo i pacifici e bonari americani hanno installato in Sicilia il Muos, un dispositivo di comunicazioni satellitari che potrebbe essere devastante per la popolazione. Lo hanno fatto in spregio e contro il volere della popolazione. Ma si sa, loro sono i paladini dei diritti dell' uomo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma solo io sento che stanotte a Kiev ci sarà l apocalisse? Ho una strana sensazione


Xke?


----------



## sunburn (11 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Di sicuro in Cina non ha funzionato la contraerea anti-pipistrelli.


Però, secondo la tua teoria, quello sarebbe stato fuoco amico…


----------



## Blu71 (11 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Bè, se è per questo i pacifici e bonari americani hanno installato in Sicilia il Muos, un dispositivo di comunicazioni satellitari che potrebbe essere devastante per la popolazione. Lo hanno fatto in spregio e contro il volere della popolazione. Ma si sa, loro sono i paladini dei diritti dell' uomo.



L'Italia è una "colonia" USA o poco più.


----------



## Albijol (11 Marzo 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Xke?


Per la questione della Bielorussia


----------



## Blu71 (11 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Per la questione della Bielorussia



Pare non ci sia nessuna volontà di intervenire da parte loro.


----------



## Rivera10 (11 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> L'Italia è una "colonia" USA o poco più.



Esatto. Un paese dipendente dal gas russo che, senza alternative energetiche sul tavolo,si allinea pedissequamente ai desiderata di un altro paese, come vogliamo chiamarlo altrimenti?

E il problema alla fine è che a pagare le scelte 
scellerate di Washington saranno i sudditi. Tutti i sudditi!!!


----------



## Blu71 (11 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Esatto. Un paese dipendente dal gas russo che, senza alternative energetiche sul tavolo,si allinea pedissequamente ai desiderata di un altro paese, come vogliamo chiamarlo altrimenti?
> 
> E il problema alla fine è che a pagare le scelte
> scellerate di Washington saranno i sudditi. Tutti i sudditi!!!



Qualcuno purtroppo fa finta di non capirlo.


----------



## __king george__ (11 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Tanto che se ne fanno di fb ? Lo aprono per leggere gli insulti ?
> facebook stesso sta consentendo alla feccia dei social di inviare minacce di morte a tutti i cittadini russi,il tutto senza correre il rischio di venir bannati.





hakaishin ha scritto:


> Invece devono farsi offendere e trattare come sterco?


ma mica lo fanno per quello..lo fanno per impedire ai russi di accedere all'informazione libera


----------



## claudiop77 (11 Marzo 2022)

Io offrirei a Putin Draghi in ostaggio.
Però poi glielo lascerei.


----------



## davidsdave80 (11 Marzo 2022)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Pare che abbia detto che in Ucraina ci sono laboratori, ma non che sono degli USA.


vedi la domanda del senatore e la sua risposta:




[/URL]


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Marzo 2022)

*USA: Al momento non abbiamo conferme sull'invasione bielorussa.*


----------



## Albijol (11 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Pare non ci sia nessuna volontà di intervenire da parte loro.


Leggo appena adesso che Putin abbia promesso a Lukashenko nuovi equipaggiamenti militari in caso di ingresso in guerra


----------



## Andris (11 Marzo 2022)

*Von der Leyen:

"Domani adotteremo un quarto pacchetto di sanzioni".*


vanno dietro alle sollecitazioni del beppe grillo ucraino...allucinante


----------



## gabri65 (11 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Von der Leyen:
> 
> "Domani adotteremo un quarto pacchetto di sanzioni".*
> 
> ...



Ancora la gente mica l'ha capito che questi si sono alleati per fare la guerra alla gente.

Le sanzioni sono bombardamenti contro i cittadini. Contro di noi.


----------



## 7vinte (11 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Von der Leyen:
> 
> "Domani adotteremo un quarto pacchetto di sanzioni".*
> 
> vanno dietro alle sollecitazioni del beppe grillo ucraino...allucinante


Fai tu, c'è uno stato che ha invaso un Paese sovrano provocando vittime civili, e la colpa è del presidente invaso che chiede aiuto. È un po' come se un bullo figlio di un importante boss mafioso picchiasse un ragazzino down, e la colpa sarebbe sua che non se le piglia in silenzio chiedendo aiuto alla professoressa perché si rischia che la mafia la ammazzi.


----------



## Andris (11 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Fai tu, c'è uno stato che ha invaso un Paese sovrano provocando vittime civili, e la colpa è del presidente invaso che chiede aiuto. È un po' come se un bullo figlio di un importante boss mafioso picchiasse un ragazzino down, e la colpa sarebbe sua che non se le piglia in silenzio chiedendo aiuto alla professoressa perché si rischia che la mafia la ammazzi.


da quando seguo la politica è la prima volta che vedo una persona h24 connessa, mai vista la guerra così social.
è un martello pneumatico senza sosta
sta nascosto (dicono in Polonia, lui in Ucraina), poi riappare per una piazzata, di nuovo nascosto e via così
è lui il fantasma di Kiev, non una delle storie romanzate per fomentare la resistenza popolare


poi Draghi poche ore fa ha detto che non vede alcun rischio di allargamento conflitto in altri paesi, quindi cui prodest ?
stiamo distruggendo le relazioni non so per quanto tempo per ritardare la sconfitta ucraina ?


----------



## kYMERA (11 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Comunque figuratevi se il comico si fa ammazzare...
> 
> Quando vedrà le brutte, o scappa o chiederà un incontro, in ginocchio, a Putin. Dopo aver fatto trucidare migliaia di civili.
> 
> E se accadrà quello che ho scritto, poi dirò cosa servirà e quali dovrebbero essere le conseguenze.


Seriamente continuo a non capire come si possa dare la colpa a Zelensky. Veramente, leggo i post e non riesco a capire. La colpa non è di chi li ammazza ma di chi si difende dopo essere stato invaso?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Von der Leyen:
> 
> "Domani adotteremo un quarto pacchetto di sanzioni".*
> 
> ...



E' il nuovo leader occidentale.
L'unico tra i bacucchi Bidet,Von der leyen,Stoltemberg,Draghi a saper usar i social h24


----------



## sunburn (11 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ancora la gente mica l'ha capito che questi si sono alleati per fare la guerra alla gente.
> 
> Le sanzioni sono bombardamenti contro i cittadini. Contro di noi.


Vabbè, alla peggio vien giù tutto e passiamo dalla dominazione statunitense a quella sino-russa. 
(Poi però se staremo peggio te lo rinfaccerò, eh. )


----------



## Andris (11 Marzo 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Seriamente continuo a non capire come si possa dare la colpa a Zelensky. Veramente, leggo i post e non riesco a capire. La colpa non è di chi li ammazza ma di chi si difende dopo essere stato invaso?


torniamo al punto di partenza, se sono stati invasi è perchè si trova un incapace al comando.
non è una coincidenza.


----------



## kYMERA (11 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> torniamo al punto di partenza, se sono stati invasi è perchè si trova un incapace al comando.
> non è una coincidenza.


Non è questione di incapace, è questione che hai di fianco un pesce più grande e i pesci grandi mangiano quelli piccoli. Putin ha un disegno e lo ha da anni, quello di ricreare l'Unione Sovietica e se non attraverso l'annessione diretta di territori, creando stati vassalli (vedi Bielorussia, repubbliche indipendenti, e via dicendo).
L'Ucraina è uno stato libero che ha scelta la sua linea politica che è quella di allontanarsi dalla Russia e da quel modo di vivere. Questo giustifica una invasione e l'uccisione di civili e ancora l'accusa al premier ucraino perchè non si vuole essere schiavi dei russi?

Mi sembra si stia giustificando l'ingiustificabile.


----------



## Andris (11 Marzo 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Non è questione di incapace, è questione che hai di fianco un pesce più grande e i pesci grandi mangiano quelli piccoli. Putin ha un disegno e lo ha da anni, quello di ricreare l'Unione Sovietica e se non attraverso l'annessione diretta di territori, creando stati vassalli (vedi Bielorussia, repubbliche indipendenti, e via dicendo).
> L'Ucraina è uno stato libero che ha scelta la sua linea politica che è quella di allontanarsi dalla Russia e da quel modo di vivere. Questo giustifica una invasione e l'uccisione di civili e ancora l'accusa al premier ucraino perchè non si vuole essere schiavi dei russi?
> 
> Mi sembra si stia giustificando l'ingiustificabile.


questa scelta non l'hanno fatta due settimane fa, perchè non sono stati invasi con il governo precedente ?
per quanto Poroshenko mi disgusti, classico arricchito a spese degli altri e colluso per stare tranquillo, faceva politica dagli anni novanta.
questo ha creato un partito dal nulla e si è trovato presidente non si sa come

vogliamo ripetere questa filastrocca di Putin che ci pensa da anni, va bene ma hai comunque avuto tante occasioni per non farlo accadere
il problema è che l'incompetente commander in chief non si è accorto di niente, scodinzolava fino ai giorni prima con la NATO come se nulla fosse


----------



## kYMERA (11 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> questa scelta non l'hanno fatta due settimane fa, perchè non sono stati invasi con il governo precedente ?
> per quanto Poroshenko mi disgusti, classico arricchito a spese degli altri e colluso per stare tranquillo, faceva politica dagli anni novanta.
> questo ha creato un partito dal nulla e si è trovato presidente non si sa come.
> 
> ...


Perchè forse Poroshenko era un filorusso? In ogni caso non vuol dire niente, solo perchè non sono stati invasi subito allora è normale?
La NATO in ogni caso è un'allenza difensiva non offensiva, e non ha mai nè minacciato la Russia nè mai dato adito alla Russia di sentirsi in qualche modo minacciata. 
Anche perchè parliamoci chiaro, la Nato ha testate nucleari che se vuole lancia tranquillamente dalla Germania, non ha certo bisogno di mettere i missili a 20 km dal confine con la Russia.
Ricordo inoltre che lo stesso Putin voleva entrare nella Nato e inoltre quella che tu chiami "filastrocca" è stata raccontata dallo stesso Putin e in conferenza.
Poi negli ultimi giorni, russi e bielorussi hanno detto che:

1) l'Ucraina voleva invadere la Bielorussia
2) l'Ucraina prepara armi batteriologiche per gli Stati Uniti
3) Creano video e immagini con attori per fare propaganda (ovvero la blogger incinta)
4) L'ospedale pediatrico viene utilizzato come base militare.

Ora si possono avere idee diverse, ma a sentire queste cose, non è che poco poco qualche dubbio ve lo fate venire su quale sia la parte giusta?
E non ho messo il fatto che hanno utilizzato bombe a grappolo (vietate), probabile l'utilizzo di armi batteriologiche (vietate), crimini di guerra vari (vietati ovviamente) e via dicendo. Tutto provato da video e confessioni degli stessi soldati russi (in parte anche loro mandati al macello senza neanche sapere cosa stavano andando a fare).


----------



## __king george__ (11 Marzo 2022)

Al Bano "ho cambiato idea su Putin..non vado piu a cantare in Russia!"


----------



## cris (11 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## Andris (11 Marzo 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Perchè forse Poroshenko era un filorusso? In ogni caso non vuol dire niente, solo perchè non sono stati invasi subito allora è normale?


non dico sia normale, però è altrettanto poco logico che si difenda qualcosa che non vorresti mai qui.
tu vorresti che una persona dal nulla, senza basi ed esperienza in politica, si trovasse la maggioranza assoluta in parlamento e con il ruolo di capo dello stato ?
non penso, come la quasi totalità degli italiani
eppure fanno il tifo per questa persona...
una persona che millantava promesse in campagna elettorale da liberare l'Ucraina da oligarchi, referendum vari bla bla
ne avesse mantenuta una almeno in due anni e mezzo

il fatto che sia stato attaccato non mi fa perdere di vista il soggetto in questione.
per me in politica questi soggetti non devono mai avere potere importante, sono pericolosi e manovrabili facilmente


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (11 Marzo 2022)

Ma quanto sono scarsi i russi? Si stanno impantanando contro la nazione più povera d'Europa, e leggo di gente preoccupata per l'Italia. Sono dei dilettanti allo sbaraglio, nessuna preoccupazione.


----------



## cris (11 Marzo 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Perchè forse Poroshenko era un filorusso? In ogni caso non vuol dire niente, solo perchè non sono stati invasi subito allora è normale?
> La NATO in ogni caso è un'allenza difensiva non offensiva, e non ha mai nè minacciato la Russia nè mai dato adito alla Russia di sentirsi in qualche modo minacciata.
> Anche perchè parliamoci chiaro, la Nato ha testate nucleari che se vuole lancia tranquillamente dalla Germania, non ha certo bisogno di mettere i missili a 20 km dal confine con la Russia.
> Ricordo inoltre che lo stesso Putin voleva entrare nella Nato e inoltre quella che tu chiami "filastrocca" è stata raccontata dallo stesso Putin e in conferenza.
> ...


Concordo
Davvero difficile questa volta dare un senso a queste posizioni. Si perde di vista la realtà di quello che sta nel concreto accadendo, a furia di parlarne, forse.


----------



## kYMERA (11 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## kYMERA (11 Marzo 2022)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Ma quanto sono scarsi i russi? Si stanno impantanando contro la nazione più povera d'Europa, e leggo di gente preoccupata per l'Italia. Sono dei dilettanti allo sbaraglio, nessuna preoccupazione.


Il problema principale non è tanto quello quanto le testate nucleari che hanno a disposizione.
In ogni caso sembra che abbiano intanto mandato al macello tanta carne fresca, ovvero giovani sbarbatelli, e anche tanta attrezzatura militare di vecchia data.


----------



## cris (11 Marzo 2022)

,,


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (11 Marzo 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Il problema principale non è tanto quello quanto le testate nucleari che hanno a disposizione.
> In ogni caso sembra che abbiano intanto mandato al macello tanta carne fresca, ovvero giovani sbarbatelli, e anche tanta attrezzatura militare di vecchia data.


Questa storia delle testate nucleari mi sembra più un "al lupo al lupo" che un rischio concreto. Chiaramente spero di avere ragione.


----------



## admin (11 Marzo 2022)

*Oh, basta. Avete rotto i cogl. Lo abbiamo scritto più volte: tolleranza zero. Ognuno è libero. di dire la sua e di "tifare" per chi vuole. Tollerenza zero. Repliche a questo post, ban definitivo. Si torna on topic. *


----------



## Djici (11 Marzo 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Perchè forse Poroshenko era un filorusso? In ogni caso non vuol dire niente, solo perchè non sono stati invasi subito allora è normale?
> La NATO in ogni caso è un'allenza difensiva non offensiva, e non ha mai nè minacciato la Russia nè mai dato adito alla Russia di sentirsi in qualche modo minacciata.
> Anche perchè parliamoci chiaro, la Nato ha testate nucleari che se vuole lancia tranquillamente dalla Germania, non ha certo bisogno di mettere i missili a 20 km dal confine con la Russia.
> Ricordo inoltre che lo stesso Putin voleva entrare nella Nato e inoltre quella che tu chiami "filastrocca" è stata raccontata dallo stesso Putin e in conferenza.
> ...


Quoto tutto.
Ma quando leggo certi commenti mi dico che la guerra l'abbiamo già persa.
E non riesco nemmeno a capire come sia possibile di vedere le cose in modo così.
Ovviamente c'è liberta di espressione e quindi di pensiero (e ci mancherebbe).
Ma se nemmeno una situazione così incredibile e capace di unirci allora e chiaro che niente lo potra mai fare.
Forse e pure meglio così.


Voglio tornare ad un mondo "normale". Ma sembra che solo la Dolorean mi possa fare tornare a quei tempi.


----------



## kYMERA (11 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## admin (11 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Oh, basta. Avete rotto i cogl. Lo abbiamo scritto più volte: tolleranza zero. Ognuno è libero. di dire la sua e di "tifare" per chi vuole. Tollerenza zero. Repliche a questo post, ban definitivo. Si torna on topic. *


.


----------



## Andris (11 Marzo 2022)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Ma quanto sono scarsi i russi? Si stanno impantanando contro la nazione più povera d'Europa, e leggo di gente preoccupata per l'Italia. Sono dei dilettanti allo sbaraglio, nessuna preoccupazione.


guardando la mappa stanno andando attorno attorno, proprio per impantanarsi il meno possibile nelle città al contrario di ciò che desiderano i locali che puntano alle guerriglie urbane
è il paese più largo in Europa, ci vuole tempo a farselo tutto
una volta che chiudono unendo nord e sud restano bloccati mercenari e soldati misti a civili armati, li prendi per sfinimento perchè non hanno sbocchi e neanche posti importanti da difendere.
più o meno come hanno fatto in Siria, dove ancora stanno degli irriducibili...


----------

